# Used 2019 Pathfinder 2600 HPS



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

2019 Pathfinder 2600 HPS
Yamaha F300XCA (176.1 hours)
McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer w brakes

Specs:
Whisper gray hull
Pathfinder hard top w whisper gray underside
Whisper gray console w white dash
Whisper gray seat station
Custom Whisper gray 2 tone deck with white non skid
Whisper gray fiberglass console cooler
Salt white and gray upholstery
LLebroc helm seats w tackle station
Lenco trim tabs
Bobs Action jack plate
Yamaha 6YC command link plus gauge
Fish box with macerator pump out
Optional port aft release well 
Center aft livewell with bubbler 
Bow live well
Recirc in both aft Livewells
Removable aft bench seat
Faux teak gray under gunwales 
Friction hinges or gas shocks on all lids 
Raw water washdown
swim platform w ladder
2 optima cranking batteries
Yamaha SST prop

Lowrance HDS 12 Live w 3 in 1 active imaging
Lowrance HDS 9 Carbon Networked to HDS 12
Lowrance 4G radar
Lowrance Live sight transducer
Icom M506 VHF networked to HDS units
Minn Kota 36v 112 Ulterra 72" Ipilot 
3 bank charger
Lowrance sonic hub stereo w JL M400/4, 4 JL M3 770 speakers

Yamaha Warranty until 5/24/2022

$*92,995*


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

more


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

Pending


----------

